# show off your guns



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

If you have a gun you want to show off then post some pics here


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

What are you shooting?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Why would you want to advertise to all the would be thieves as to what goodies you own?


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Meh... nobody knows where you live... I don't have any pictures, but I wouldn't have a problem with it.

I've got a weird little collection, but my deer rifle is nothing to look at: an older Savage 110 .270 with a Burris Fullfield II... nothing special.


----------



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Why would you want to advertise to all the would be thieves as to what goodies you own?


Would you break in to a house when the owner is armed to the teeth 
I wouldn't .


----------



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

This is my 5o.cal muzzle loader .








This is my old Mossberg bolt action 22 with a 7 shot clip.








my RUGER 10/22 with a 10 shot clip.








another 10/22 I have hit a rabbit on the run with this gun  :sniper:








My h.and.r. 20 gauge shot gun I got my first deer at 70 yards on the run with this gun.








and my 12 gauge panther :sniper: :sniper:


----------

